# Boy or girl?



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there! My hedgehog Junie, much to everyone's surprise, had babies a couple of weeks ago. They're almost four weeks old now- old enough to sex- but some I'm having trouble with, as I've never done this before. So here's my question... is this little guy a boy or a girl? I thought he was a boy up until recently. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i think female. A male would have a bump in the middle of all four legs, closer to the chin.


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. Oh well! Melvin is now Jilly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have any photos with that belly stretched out a bit more? I think it's a boy. There's too much skin before the bump. If he keeps curling up, put him in a clear glass pan. He'ell stand up and then you'll be able to get a better look.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

id say boy, until we get a better pic,


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say Boy also!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

oh yea aleshea n nancy!!!! lol :lol: do we win anythin if we get it right??? lol jk


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, okay. For now Jilly is Melvin again! :lol: I'm going to get pictures of all the babies to clarify their sex. I don't want to mislead their soon-to-be new owners.


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

We just held Melvin. He unrolled very nicely for us, and we were able to determine- gasp!- that he is most certainly a boy. That photo was misleading...


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say a boy.... but we'll see better with another picture!!


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

At this point I'm not going to post another picture. After seeing him unrolled last night, I'm 100% certain he's a boy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If that was a girl there wouldn't be any bump visible in that position because the girl parts are under the fold of skin/quills at the bum. When you see the bump you know it's a boy. What can be difficult is when you don't see a bump. Then you don't know if it is just hiding in wrinkly baby skin, or there isn't one. :lol:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

ahh okay. I've never actually held a girl, but Vex's bump is dead center between all 4 legs like an X. Good to know nancy, Thanks!


----------



## supercocoa (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! Like I said, I've never sexed hedgehogs before (except for Junie, but that was fairly easy because she's fully grown). Right now I'm definitely sure of all six of the babies' sex. We got lucky- 3 boys and 3 girls! They all have homes at this point, and one we're keeping.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

jsut curious but was it a first time breeding or a surprise litter?

good luck with the babies. When they grow up and you are able to handle them, we want pictures =D


----------

